# 3g Nano Vase ^_^ [Updated OCT. 17]



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

_Alright. So first off, I would like to say I am quite upset at myself. 
My internet has been down, so during the down time, I decided to go out and start this Nano. Why I am upset, is because through all the excitement, I forgot to take any setup photos! 
Oh well, its my 2nd month in the hobby, so all is forgiven!
_

So after being on the forums, and seeing other Nano tanks, I had to try it myself, and this is where that brings me/us.

2 weeks ago I bought a small 5 gallon sponge filter, and ran it in my 20 gallon tank.
I went out to Wal-mart today and bought a 3 gallon glass cylindrical vase,
and a desk lamp tall enough to hover over the vase.
I also picked up some Fluval Stratum, a piece of Mopane wood, and a plant.

Brought it home and set it all up using 75% water from my 20 gallon, and the 5gallon sponge filter I had running.

Not really sure where I want to go with this yet.

Ive got my Ryukin in there right now, as I cant stand empty tanks. (dont hate  )

See some pics below!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That would make a fabulous Siamese fighting fish setup.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice looking setup but the ryukin will eventually need more room. The plant may fill the vase as well


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> That would make a fabulous Siamese fighting fish setup.


Thanks 

See, I agree too, but I never really liked Bettas, well, the ones at the LFS at least. They are always boring. Small fins, dull colors.

If I could get my hands on a gorgeous one, I would definately do that.

But for now, I think I want to try for shrimp, and some sort of small tetras.



gklaw said:


> Nice looking setup but the ryukin will eventually need more room. The plant may fill the vase as well


Thank you 

Yeah I know, the ryukin will go back to the 20 gallon, once I get some habitants for the vase.

Also, do you know what kind of plant it is?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well I really like the planted vase, nice layout and design. I think some neon tetra's, chili rasboras or similar small schooling fish could look really good in the vase. I do find it hard to look at the goldfish in there by itself. Another thing is the waste they produce will need more filtration (dirty fish). The plant looks to me like Hygrophilia which my rainbows love and it grows quick.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

djamm said:


> Well I really like the planted vase, nice layout and design. I think some neon tetra's, chili rasboras or similar small schooling fish could look really good in the vase. I do find it hard to look at the goldfish in there by itself. Another thing is the waste they produce will need more filtration (dirty fish). The plant looks to me like Hygrophilia which my rainbows love and it grows quick.


Thank you!

Yeah so I acclimated the ryukin back to the 20gal.
Probably going to get 6 ghost shrimp right now


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I would do some cherry shrimp with the chili rasboras, the reds would look good with the green and dark browns...


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Betta is the way to go for me 

See if you can find a nice halfmoon or super delta for a decent price and go with that; if bettas aren't your thing, then cherry shrimp or RCS would probably be the next best thing.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i'd on the betta boat. you almost made me go to walmart today haha but i dont think my crowntail would be happy about being taken out of his 5g into a tall 3g.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your comments!



Hah, Tarobot, it feels good to have inspired but youre probably right about your crowntail!

Shelby, some news I was just getting to: (I hope I didn't make the wrong decision here)


Today after putting the Ryukin back to his original home, I hopped down to the LFS and purchased some Harlequin Rasboras, five of them! They had a sale on 5 for $5.
I am hoping they will be fine in there.

Hey guys, can anyone inform me of when I should do water changes and how much?
I was thinking 10% every 3 days?
Ive only got a small 5gal airpump/sponge filter in there. It does have mechanical media in it.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. I really love the wood in there. A betta would be a nice inhabitant or some small schooling fish.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Video*

Heres a vid of the vase, and HRs:
(Sorry its filmed at night and the phone isnt night film friendly i guess.)
[I made the background music. See Signature]





Some pics:

Flash, can see 2 HRs.









And just to see how big it is next to my 32 inch monitor/desk items.


----------

